# A few recent images



## coastalconn (May 18, 2016)

Just a couple from the last few days.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1



Cedar Waxwing 5_18 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Monk Parakeet 5_18 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey backwards fish 1 5_17 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Snowy Egret 5_17 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Yellow Warbler 5_17 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Baby Owl 5_17 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (May 18, 2016)

SWEETNESS!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 18, 2016)

Amazing set.
The waxwing is my favourite.


----------



## spiralout462 (May 18, 2016)

Waxwing is epic.  I'm still looking for one.  I like the Egret also.  All your incredible raptor shots are getting looked over.  It must be nice to deliver that kind of quality,  so consistently!   Nicely done.  The bar has been set!


----------



## alv (May 18, 2016)

just wow,,al


----------



## WesternGuy (May 19, 2016)

Kris very nice images - you keep moving the bar.  

I like the Waxwing, another wall hanger.  If it were mine, I would be tempted to clone out that little branch just above the bird that runs off the branch to the right centre part of the image.  It has a little curly bit on the end of it.  I would do the same thing with that thin branch that runs below the bird up to the middle and then runs down to the lower left.  It also has a little curly bit on its end.  The reason I pick on these two is that I found them very distracting, but maybe that is just me.

WesternGuy


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2016)

Geez, between you and oldhippy your paths are so righteous.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## goooner (May 19, 2016)

Excellent, as always, difficult picking a favourite.


----------



## Rick50 (May 19, 2016)

5 & 6 are my choice!


----------



## dannylightning (May 19, 2016)

great set.. i wish i could get that close to a warbler..


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2016)

#1 and 5 for me. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (May 19, 2016)

Amazing! Especially the Waxwing and the Egret.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 19, 2016)

Great set but I really love#5  the warbler .


----------



## coastalconn (May 19, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> SWEETNESS!





zombiesniper said:


> Amazing set.
> The waxwing is my favourite.





alv said:


> just wow,,al





jcdeboever said:


> Geez, between you and oldhippy your paths are so righteous.





goooner said:


> Excellent, as always, difficult picking a favourite.





Rick50 said:


> 5 & 6 are my choice!





dannylightning said:


> great set.. i wish i could get that close to a warbler..





jcdeboever said:


> #1 and 5 for me.





baturn said:


> Amazing! Especially the Waxwing and the Egret.





DarkShadow said:


> Great set but I really love#5  the warbler .


Thanks for all the kind words!



spiralout462 said:


> Waxwing is epic.  I'm still looking for one.  I like the Egret also.  All your incredible raptor shots are getting looked over.  It must be nice to deliver that kind of quality,  so consistently!   Nicely done.  The bar has been set!


Thanks, yeah, no love for the raptors anymore 



WesternGuy said:


> Kris very nice images - you keep moving the bar.
> 
> I like the Waxwing, another wall hanger.  If it were mine, I would be tempted to clone out that little branch just above the bird that runs off the branch to the right centre part of the image.  It has a little curly bit on the end of it.  I would do the same thing with that thin branch that runs below the bird up to the middle and then runs down to the lower left.  It also has a little curly bit on its end.  The reason I pick on these two is that I found them very distracting, but maybe that is just me.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thanks for your thoughts WG, IDK, I actually really liked the twirly twigs as it almost added an offset frame to the bird.  I don't clone a whole lot of stuff.  Here's a slightly different angle I uploaded.  I do understand what you are saying though...



Cedar Waxwing 5_18 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## WesternGuy (May 20, 2016)

Kris, no problem.  Its your art and whatever works for you is my approach.  I always work from the perspective that not everyone will agree with what I say, or do, for that matter, and that's okay.

WesternGuy


----------



## CarlosFrazao (May 23, 2016)

i was once told that one should not hate lol... really dig your pics bro.. one can see the love you have for photography through your photos


----------



## zombiesniper (May 23, 2016)

Cedar Waxwing nominated for POTM.


----------



## FITBMX (May 23, 2016)

Noway I can pick a favorite, the whole set is great!


----------



## Peeb (May 23, 2016)

My name is peeb and I approve of this thread.


----------



## JustBen (May 23, 2016)

Love the Osprey! Was trying to get a shot like that for the last couple weeks here, but was not succesful. They were always on the other side of the lake...


----------



## coastalconn (May 24, 2016)

CarlosFrazao said:


> i was once told that one should not hate lol... really dig your pics bro.. one can see the love you have for photography through your photos





FITBMX said:


> Noway I can pick a favorite, the whole set is great!





Peeb said:


> My name is peeb and I approve of this thread.





JustBen said:


> Love the Osprey! Was trying to get a shot like that for the last couple weeks here, but was not succesful. They were always on the other side of the lake...


Thanks for all the kind words!


zombiesniper said:


> Cedar Waxwing nominated for POTM.


Thanks dude! But I think your GHO has my vote...


----------



## beagle100 (May 24, 2016)

great set


----------

